
Problem solving is not enough - ksikka
http://vijayiyengar.tumblr.com/post/128825809341/problem-solving-is-not-enough
======
ljk
is it me or are engineers expected to know everything(implementations,
business logic) but non-engineers are not expected to be "jack of all trades"

